# ABS Show San Antonio Tx.



## Bill Burke (Jan 13, 2013)

The Abs Show is the week end of the 25 and 26 of Jan. 2013, I will be there with somewhere north of 14 kitchen knives. I would like to invite anyone who can make it to come on down and say hi and I buy them the refreshment of their choice. be forewarned though that little Hobbit from seattle will be there this year so if you want a knife come early.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 13, 2013)

I was hoping to be able to make it out there with Kevin, but with the new baby, it is no longer a feasible option. Have fun and good luck Bill!!


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 13, 2013)

What are you taking to the show Bill?
It would be fun to see some photos even if the knives are spoken for.


----------



## Bill Burke (Jan 13, 2013)

right now all I have is a bunch of parts.


----------



## Heath Besch (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll see what I can do, you'll practically be in my back yard!


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 14, 2013)

Parts is parts!


----------

